# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Hỏi ngu về biến tầng HITACHI SJ100 với các Bác

## thehiena2

Mình có cái biến tần Hitachi sj 100 mà không biết lý do gì chạy động cơ tần số cứ lên rồi lại xuống, cứ xuống rồi lại lên. phải cải thông số như thế nào các bác. Bác nào biết xin chỉ giúp xin hậu tạ.

----------

